# Model Trains and the Secret of Happiness



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.vice.com/read/model-trains-and-the-secret-of-happiness


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And I quote:

Q -- What about sex?
A -- No that becomes non-existent virtually. You can still think about it though.​
Yup ... got that model RR thing down pat!

 :thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm young and I'd like to join a club! The Problem is, the closest clubs are all the way in the next county to the north or south, and they generally don't run anything but DCC (or I'd have to catch three or four busses to get to the nearest club that does! - )


----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

i would love to join a club but i don't have any form of good stuff to run at a club


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I would love to join a club again as well, but the closest one is over two hours away.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I am lucky to have a local club to be a member of.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I refuse to belong to a club that would have me as a member! :laugh:

(Someone more famous that me originally said that)


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Old_Hobo, you're a Groucho fan?! And to the Canadians, if I was up there, I would be a Marxist-Rhinoceros! :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Shadowplayer said:


> I would love to join a club again as well, but the closest one is over two hours away.


This. The closest O-scale club is nearly two hours away from where I live (there is a HO club in Chico roughly eight miles from where I live, the *High Sierra Model Railroad Club*). Never been to it, unfortunately (they have their meetings on Tuesdays and Thursdays when I am at work at the TV station, which prevents me going). Below is one video of their impressive work (a great watch featuring Southern Pacific motive power and the legendary Cab Forward AC-12's):

*Cab Forwards (AC-12's) on the High Sierra Model Railroad*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK1XM6T4FX4


----------

